# Be Thankful for Sleepypod�s Thanks-Giveaway!



## Petguide.com

*Be Thankful for Sleepypod’s Thanks-Giveaway!*








We’re turning Thanksgiving into Thanks-Giveaway! THREE thankful winners will travel in style, comfort and safety with a Sleepypod travel carrier or harness.

Thanksgiving is the biggest travel holiday of the year. This year, we’re thankful for Sleepypod, an amazing product that lets us take our pets with us wherever we go, safely and in total comfort. And because “Travel is better when you do it together,” especially during the holiday season, we’re giving away THREE Sleepypod travel products!

We’re thankful of Sleepypod, for a number of reasons.


Sleepypod is one of the very few pet travel products that have been approved by the Center for Pet Safety (CPS) after passing its critical crash testing guidelines – In fact, every Sleepypod carrier and safety harness has earned a top safety certification rating from the Center for Pet Safety.

The Sleepypod mobile pet bed is a carrier, pet bed and safe car seat all in one. Talk about mastering multi-tasking!

Sleepypod carriers are lined with Machine-washable ultra-plush bedding they’re so cozy, we wish they came in human-size!

Carriers come in a range of colors and styles – the Sleepypod mobile pet bed, the Sleepypod Mini, the Sleepypod Atom, and the Sleepypod Air.

Sleepypod’s Clickit Sport and Clickit Terrain dog safety harnesses are light and easy to use, without sacrificing safety. When testing these harnesses out, Sleepypod used the same dynamic crash testing that ensures the performance of child safety restraints.
There are plenty more reasons why we’re big fans of the brand, but let’s get to something even more exciting – how you can win a Sleepypod carrier or harness of your own!

We’ll be picking THREE thankful winners who will have their pick of one (1) Sleepypod carrier OR one (1) pet safety harness in the color and size (if applicable) of their choice. This includes:


Sleepypod Mobile Pet Bed
Sleepypod Mini
Sleepypod Air
Sleepypod Atom
Clickit Sport Safety Harness
Clickit Terrain Safety Harness

To Enter:

Using the Rafflecopter form below, you must leave a comment on this blog post. Tell us:

*When it comes to your pets, what you are most thankful for?*

Or

*What are you and your pet planning to do for the holidays? Travel? Stay at home and hibernate? A little of both?*

To boost your chances, you can tweet about the contest on Twitter or follow PetGuide and Sleepypod on Instagram.

You have from November 13 to November 26, 2017 12AM EST to enter. We’ll announce the winner by November 29, 2017. Three Winners will be picked randomly, and is open to residents in the U.S. and Canada.

Good luck!

To enter please go to "Be Thankful for Sleepypod’s Thanks-Giveaway!" on PetGuide.com


----------

